# Box Hinge Cased Waltham



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Most of my collection is made up of American railroad pocket watches, but I do have a fair amount of none railroaders. This is an 18 size 15 jewel Waltham 1883 Model in a Dueber box hinge case.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The 15 jewel movement.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The original dial is in excellent condition.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Interesting to see that it has Waltham's star wheel regulator from such an early age....when did Waltham introduce the star wheel regulator?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The watch above dates to 1893. The star regulator was used as far back as 1870 on a Model 1870 Crescent Street grade, and continued in use until about 1918, by which time the Olof Ohlson regulator was being introduced. The star regulator was used in a few different guises in many of Waltham models and grades. It seems that the star regulator was used on the higher grades from 15 jewels upwards. The earliest watch I have with the star regulator is a 15 jewel Model '83 'Frostie' that dates to 1889 with an all silver star regulator. The watch next to it is a 17 jewel Model '83 Canadian Pacific Railway that dates to 1902 and has a slightly higher grade silver regulator with gold star.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This picture is of four different grades of the Model'92, with four different grades of star regulator. The top left is the top of the range 21 jewel 'Vanguard' that has a complete all gold star regulator. The top left is a 21 jewel 'Crescent Street' that has a silver regulator with embossed gold star. Bottom left is a 17 jewel 'Appleton Tracy' with silver regulator with plain gold star, and the bottom right is a 17 jewel 'Royal' with silver regulator with silver star against a gold flashed background.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

*The star regulator was used in many different sizes of higher grades. These three are a 16 size 17 jewel P.S. Bartlett, a 12 size 19 jewel Riverside dress watch, and an 8 size 17 jewel Riverside ladies pendant watch.*


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Shiner....my Waltham is probably not a top grade model, being 15 jewel, but it does have a gold centre wheel, and probably just a nickel star.

1908 Waltham movement.


----------

